# SIMPLE INSTALLATION: Installing Car stereo with RCA outputs? (NO subs or amps)



## jadi929 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a cheap car stereo that takes rca cables instead of normal speaker wires. How do I install this? I'm not trying to buy any subs or amps, I JUST NEED SOUND COMING FROM THE SPEAKERS. I've been searching the internet for hours trying to find out how to work this.

I bought a 4 channel line output converter to which I connected my speakers to on one side and connected the rca wires to my stereo. But no response at all?

HELP!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

might help to post the model of the headunit...your questions is kind of confusing


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

so you are saying that the deck has only RCA pigtails and no wires for speaker connection?

Sounds like you need an external amplifer to me then. RCA from the deck to the amp, speaker level out of the amp to the speakers.

Connecting a speaker to the RCA line will do next to nothing, it's too low of a signal to drive a speaker.

Make and model of the actual stereo you are using would be greatly helpful.


----------



## jadi929 (Apr 5, 2011)

BASICALLY I bought a cheap headunit that has rca outputs. It only has rca output and no place to connect speaker wires to. I'm not using any subs or amps, all i want to do is hook up the headunit with the stock speakers.

The head unit is a TKO Audio BH 2626



I have been told I need an amp, but i'm not trying to spend any more money on this. Is there any way I could do without an amp? Like I said, I just need sound coming from the factory speakers.

here some more info about it:

TKO BH-2626 Full function dvd/cd/mp3 player with tv tuner and remote
Details

* Full function dvd/cd/mp3 player with tv tuner and remote
* Plays DVD/VCD/DVCD/SVCD/CD MP3
* Front panel A/V Inputs to easily connect external sources to your video system
* Variable Pre-Amp Volume
* 12V Output Trigger for controlling System Power-up
* S-Video Output
* Coaxial Digital Audio Output
* Front Panel Infrared Remote Eye
* 19 foot Infra red Remote Eye Sensor so you can control the DVD player from the front and mount it in the back
* RCA Video & Audio Output
* Backlit bright blue LCD display
* Black Light LCD Display
* Multi-Function IR Remote Control
* Brand new & Factory sealed


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

jadi929 said:


> I bought a cheap car stereo that takes rca cables instead of normal speaker wires. How do I install this? I'm not trying to buy any subs or amps, I JUST NEED SOUND COMING FROM THE SPEAKERS. I've been searching the internet for hours trying to find out how to work this.
> 
> I bought a 4 channel line output converter to which I connected my speakers to on one side and connected the rca wires to my stereo. But no response at all?
> 
> HELP!



Send it all back and start over, buy a hu with internal power built in, only way to get around not using an external amp...good luck


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Send it all back and start over, buy a hu with internal power built in, only way to get around not using an external amp...good luck


+1 

Not sure what you paid but I only found one site selling that HU for $77. Here is a Pioneer on Amazon for $65

Sign up for the amazon prime trial and get it shipped free 2-day or next day for $3.99. Then cancel the trial.

Amazon.com: Pioneer DEH-1300MP CD Receiver with MP3/WMA Playback and Remote Control: Electronics


----------



## jadi929 (Apr 5, 2011)

i got the thing for 30 bucks, so guess i might buy an amp, i mean its going in a 94 accord, but here another question, can I somehow use the internal amp in my stock stereo as a line driver to power this stereo?


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

I would just replace the stock HU with the TKO, buy a cheap 4 channel amp and call it a day. I'm sure you could get something from Walmart or Pepboys for under $100 bucks.

5 channels for $68 bucks

http://www.walmart.com/ip/DP-Audio-240-Watts-x-5-Car-Amplifier-DA1200.5/12347328

Take your pick

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/view...ice_min=51&price_max=100&sort_order=price_asc


----------



## jadi929 (Apr 5, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

jadi929 said:


> i got the thing for 30 bucks, so guess i might buy an amp, i mean its going in a 94 accord, but here another question, can I somehow use the internal amp in my stock stereo as a line driver to power this stereo?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> buy a new hu, with your lack of experience adding an amp might just open a can of worms


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I think that obtaining a deck with powered outputs for the speakers is the best solution for you.


----------



## Jprice2708 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chaos said:


> I think that obtaining a deck with powered outputs for the speakers is the best solution for you.


^^ x2


----------



## RongGe (Oct 25, 2010)

You should also probably return the
4 channel line output converter.
It is designed to take an amplified signal and then convert it to low-input.

You are trying to do the reverse. 

If your entire budget was only 30 bucks, you shouldve not wasted it on a line converter.

The best solution suggested here so far for a new item is the $65 pioneer H/U which has a internal built in amp.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

All you need is a 4x30 to 4x50rms amp, you should be able to find one used for <50 easily providing you can get it installed/wired properly. I sold a kenwood 4x50 for $35 a while back. An amp will sound a lot better than a HU anyway.


----------

